# Nearly gave myself a heart-attack



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Was feeding the geckos some locusts. I use them fairly often, so nothing new there. I've never be scared by creepy crawlies untill thisevening! I let go of a locust and it jumped, still nothing new. Mid jump, this little f*cker opened his wings and took flight.I shat myself. Not a nice thing having a fat 3" locust flying aroung my small little bedroom making lound vibrating noises, crashing into things. I knew locusts fly but i've never actually seen them do it.

The evil f*cker:
View attachment 54311


No-one messes with Burf and gets away with it!!
View attachment 54312

View attachment 54313


While i'm posting pics, i might as well put these up.
Some little spider:
View attachment 54314


Swift
View attachment 54315
View attachment 54316


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

haha Burf that is too funny! Looks like the leporad took care of his ass.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Those are some phat pics! Swift is one cool looking lizard, man...

But what you scared for? Aint like that thing gonna bite ya...lol


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> But what you scared for? Aint like that thing gonna bite ya...lol


Wasnt worried about what it could (or couldn't) do to me. I just made me jump, then "how on earth do catch this little blighter without it landing on my face"


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow, that locust is huge! Can you purchase them from stores or do you catch them?
Eden


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Sweet pics! good angle an everything too , BTW i thought i was the only one who feeds there LG grasshoppers/locusts..... tight pics an i luv feedin mine locusts


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Need to get yourself a nice big flyswatter! That would creep me out for a week.

Nice Pics!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam burf that was great 
and i love the great condition all your reptile look


----------

